

Ask HN: Internet got boring, help me? - f055

I feel like I&#x27;m in a content bubble I made myself - by disregarding lots of sources with low quality or high quantity - and it feels as if I read everything there is interesting online - which obviously is not true. So to broaden my horizons, please tell me: What are your most interesting places on the Internet, the ones you check daily or hourly? And I mean actual places, like specific blogs, subreddits, groups or lists - and not Facebook or Twitter in general.<p>Mine:<p>HackerNews - obviously<p>The Verge - duh!<p>CAR Mag UK - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.carmagazine.co.uk - showing top 4 news a day is enough, I like that it&#x27;s not overwhelming with content<p>Clients from Hell - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;clientsfromhell.net - I even get push notifications via Boxcar, looks like I&#x27;m addicted<p>Priceonomics - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;priceonomics.com - their blog articles blow your mind, but they post a bit too much, so I read ~10% of the lot<p>As you see, I&#x27;m not asking about a specific topic, but what drives your daily content - in general. I&#x27;m also looking for tweeps who share articles worth reading like I try to: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;f055<p>Thanks HN!
======
aaron987
I like quartz.com. They have interesting stories, and they are short, so I can
read them when I have a few minutes of downtime.

------
motyar
You must check [http://quora.com/](http://quora.com/)

~~~
f055
I agree Q has awesome content, but they are a bit overwhelms with the sheer
amount of it

------
izietto
[http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

------
S4M
Do you check xkcd and Dilbert?

~~~
f055
Yes I do :) xkcd is great, spot on. But it's not much actual content :)

